# Need sound help - pleading to help



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

From the original version of "The Fly (1958)", here are a couple audio files of the part-human/part-fly pleading for its life as it struggles in a spider's web:

http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/fly.htm



And --- here you can see a video clip of the same scene described above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP81havHnE


q


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone know of an audio clip I can use for my spider victim? I've got a room where there's a large spider and my spider victim will be on a spinning motor.
I would like something like "help me please, don' leave me here" or "It's coming, it's gonna eat me". Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a site with sound clips from The Fly (1958). I see now that they are the same clips offered by *quakrspecl* above. Sorry.

http://www.wavsource.com/movies/fly.htm


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

This may or may not help: http://www.bradleyrobertson.com/music/daddy.mp3 It is a little girl screaming "Daddy save me! Leave me alone!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

No, those really don't help. I'm looking for more of an adult, male or female, who's pleading for help. The Fly audio just wouldn't go with my prop.


----------

